# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  How To Choose, Use And Care For Remy Hair weaves?

## monica870828

With the increasing quality of peoples life, more and more people have abandoned the idea of being frugal in dressing. More and more people would like to spend on Hair weaves to change their looks, and at the same time, they care more about the quality of the Hair weaves instead of the price. The humen hair weaves made of Brazilian remy hair have attracted peoples attention because of their advantages in both look and quality. The Brazilian remy Hair weaves have the characteristic that all the cuticles on the hair are aligned in the same direction, and the characteristic makes the remy humen Hair weaves as smooth and silky as the users own hair.

----------


## monica870828

When you choose the remy humen hair weaves, you should know some tips so that you can get the best effect. At first, you should know what type of humen hair weaves is right for you. If you only wear them for some time, you can choose the hair weaves which allow you to manage them easily. Secondly, you need to know the right color, style and length of the Brazilian Remy human hair bundles for you so that you can look more natural and beautiful.The Brazilian hair bundles will not last forever, but you can extend their use life with proper use tips. Although the Brazilian Remy hair bundles are made from real human hair, they can not grow or become better like the users hair. Therefore, the user should chemically alter them as less as possible. Coloring can damage the hair bundles gradually. When you comb your hair weaves, you should do it gently so that you will not pull off the hair from the clip. Moreover, if you wash the human hair bundles, you should make sure they are dry enough before you go to sleep. If they are wet when you are sleeping, the style of the Remy human hair bundles can change.Proper use of Brazilian Remy hair care will help you use the hair bundles longer. At first, you should choose specialized shampoo and conditioner which are rather gentle. These hair products will make the hair bundles made of  human hair weave less fragile. When you go swimming, wearing a swim cap will be a good idea to protect your Remy hair bundles from chemicals in the swimming pool. With these tips, you will know how to take care of your hair bundles. Proper choosing, use and case for your remy hair weaves can make you look excellent for months.

----------

